# Gold Big O's are Available



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

All, 

Since our shops creation, the C76 (small) Gold Big O was the most popular lure we carried. It was discontinued about 20 years ago and it still remains on top as far as the most popular lure and a week does not go by that we aren't asked about it. 

I just reached out to Pradco as they have updated their custom lure program as of January 1st, and I was told that they would be able to do a special, USA made run of the baits if we were able to order a large quantity. They are looking for us to order 500 at a time so that is why I am making a post here. I was wondering what the reaction would be so we can gauge if it makes good business sense. This one lure would be essentially holding us back from buying three 4' sections of product in our store so we want to see if the popularity still holds. Below are the details:

-Tentatively, we would have them 130 days from the order placement date, and very likely earlier but June is about when they would arrive. 
-The molds that are used to make them have not been used in decades so they will do a sample run to ensure it holds up to the original. 
-This program may not be available or the mold may not be available after 2019. 
-The fact that the baits are discontinued, custom and that they will be US made, all factor into the cost. We are looking at a retail that could be upwards of $15 per bait. There are no specifics on pricing at this time, but just wanted to put that number out there and see if it is realistic or would scare people away. 

With all that being said, would love to hear your experiences with the Big O and wondered if there is still any interest! 

Thanks!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Why not buy a current C76 bait and just paint it?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> Why not buy a current C76 bait and just paint it?


Hi Flathead, 

I am not nearly talented enough to paint, LOL. I can hardly draw stick figures. Also, there is something about that particular color that has driven our customers to stay loyal to it. There are plenty of other gold and black baits that have not been able to do nearly what that bait has.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Gold metallic krylon spray paint then a coat of Jann's netcraft lure dip.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

BIG O,s are a great bait. if I dig in one of the box,s I,m sure theres one there. thanks for letting us in on the plan.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I love me a big o. My favorite color is perch. If I had to pay 15$/ea for them. It would scare me away. Just so many other sqbill options out there now a days.
But that's just me. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I love me a big o. My favorite color is perch. If I had to pay 15$/ea for them. It would scare me away. Just so many other sqbill options out there now a days.
> But that's just me.
> Thanks for posting


Thanks for the feedback Saugeye! I'm hoping to be lower than that on preorders and bulk orders but it seems the price point is going to be higher than I would like.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Guys, I have placed the order for Gold Big O’s.

Here are more details around pricing and manufacturing and ETAs:

https://business.facebook.com/tallt...060915275094/1985549204892928/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be by to get some. I use the black & chrome a lot and sometimes the Smoky Joe version.
They are killer for smallmouth on the pike island pool in the Ohio River. The black & chrome are good for walleye in NEO walleye lakes over submerged weeds.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> I'll be by to get some. I use the black & chrome a lot and sometimes the Smoky Joe version.
> They are killer for smallmouth on the pike island pool in the Ohio River. The black & chrome are good for walleye in NEO walleye lakes over submerged weeds.


I will update you guys as we get them in. You are 100% right on the big Os. We will be carrying every color they make and a few discontinued colors this year as well!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Bought these from you in past years small and medium sized ones, hoarded a bunch of them and would be glad to buy a few more. Darn things catch fish anywhere, saugeye and bass seem to like them. Don't live up there anymore maybe I can send my brother in for them.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

shroomhunter said:


> Bought these from you in past years small and medium sized ones, hoarded a bunch of them and would be glad to buy a few more. Darn things catch fish anywhere, saugeye and bass seem to like them. Don't live up there anymore maybe I can send my brother in for them.


If you bought them a long time ago, I may have been in high school when I sold them to you, lol. We do not have medium sized ones on order, but we will have the small C76 (2", no rattle) size available as soon as our order comes in. They are by far our best selling bait in the history of our family's shop. Milton, Berlin, Walborn, Mosquito, they seem to catch fish everywhere. 

Our facebook page will have updates and I will post here when they are ready. They estimate it takes about 3 months, so we expect them in April/May. Feel free to direct message us here if you have any questions! Also, thank you for your service!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Is this the same company, or bait that also came in all chrome? No black on the back. I had a couple from maybe the 80s. Those little things would catch more fish than any other lure.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sounds right, I was in there shop couple days ago things look great ,and already some discount prices on some lures.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

JamesF said:


> Is this the same company, or bait that also came in all chrome? No black on the back. I had a couple from maybe the 80s. Those little things would catch more fish than any other lure.


Hi James,

If the company was Cotton Cordell, then yes. They were bought out by Pradco a few years ago. They currently make a chrome version, but it has a black back. They’ve had a few variants of gold and chrome over the last 30 years and I’ve seen some in the past in chrome without black backs, but they are not currently made.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, I may go with House of Colors. I picked up a new airbrush and connected with an old friend that does custom graphics. For a good bottle of Rum,some pointers on working with a new media.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> sounds right, I was in there shop couple days ago things look great ,and already some discount prices on some lures.


Thank you!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

When spring rolls around I'll have to come over to the store. I have a very busy life, doing almost nothing! Been going stir crazy long before cabin fever kicks in. I have to share my car with my son, so he can work to support me!! That puts the brakes on my fishing. Can't wait until he gets his own ride.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

JamesF said:


> When spring rolls around I'll have to come over to the store. I have a very busy life, doing almost nothing! Been going stir crazy long before cabin fever kicks in. I have to share my car with my son, so he can work to support me!! That puts the brakes on my fishing. Can't wait until he gets his own ride.


We’re looking at opening on the weekends in mid February to help break the cabin fever and then start stocking bait by March, but it’s weather dependent. Either way, we look forward to seeing you!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Heres some of the ones I got over the years


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Crawfish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Luckily they still make my favorite color big os!!! Are they the original "squarebill" ,before all the kvd sqbill hype(well deserved hype I might add)?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

shroomhunter said:


> Heres some of the ones I got over the years


Beauties!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Guys, 

As I promised an update, here is the picture of our finished sample. We expect them by 10/15. Please Inbox us with any questions!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Guys,
> 
> As I promised an update, here is the picture of our finished sample. We expect them by 10/15. Please Inbox us with any questions!
> 
> View attachment 316171


I saw this......yelled out....OMG, THE GOLD BIG O'S ARE HERE!
SOON AS I GET MY SSDI ON AUGUST 14TH....I'LL COME IN AND PRE PAY FOR SOME.......OMG, I CANT BELIEVE IT.
ITS BEEN A LOT OF HARD WORK BY YOU....THANK YOU! THANK YOU FOR PAYING ATTENTION TO YOUR CUSTOMERS!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> I saw this......yelled out....OMG, THE GOLD BIG O'S ARE HERE!
> SOON AS I GET MY SSDI ON AUGUST 14TH....I'LL COME IN AND PRE PAY FOR SOME.......OMG, I CANT BELIEVE IT.
> ITS BEEN A LOT OF HARD WORK BY YOU....THANK YOU! THANK YOU FOR PAYING ATTENTION TO YOUR CUSTOMERS!


It was definitely not easy for sure, but I know how important it was to the customers. Now we hope they sell so I can keep them in each year and keep the prices down!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh I don't think you will have a problem selling those at all! All the guys I have talked to are really excited you went out of your way to get them made!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

can I prepaid for some?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> All,
> 
> Since our shops creation, the C76 (small) Gold Big O was the most popular lure we carried. It was discontinued about 20 years ago and it still remains on top as far as the most popular lure and a week does not go by that we aren't asked about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> All,
> 
> Since our shops creation, the C76 (small) Gold Big O was the most popular lure we carried. It was discontinued about 20 years ago and it still remains on top as far as the most popular lure and a week does not go by that we aren't asked about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

ezbite said:


> can I prepaid for some?


Yes Sir, we are now taking preorders!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had this BIG O lure for close to 23 to 25 years. Is this the same lure that is being talked about?

This lure has got me my 2nd ever biggest walleye. 8.8 pounds from Rice lake up in Canada 23 years ago. Alot of history with this lure. Just recently took hooks off and going to replace rings/hooks here soon.

Don.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I've had this BIG O lure for close to 23 to 25 years. Is this the same lure that is being talked about?
> 
> This lure has got me my 2nd ever biggest walleye. 8.8 pounds from Rice lake up in Canada 23 years ago. Alot of history with this lure. Just recently took hooks off and going to replace rings/hooks here soon.
> 
> Don.


Same lure,different color. They stopped making the gold a while back,tall tails has had some made in gold to be sold. 
Its a cotton cordell big o. I beleive the medium sized big o(most common) is considered a 3/8 oz? 
They are one of the original sqbill crankbaits. And as you already know are fish catchers. My favorite color is the perch big o,but have never tossed a gold big o. 
They are my go to crankbait!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

All, I finally have an update for you. We finally have received the baits. It took 3 times as long as it should have unfortunately, it appears they have broken the mold to make them, so these may be the last ones we are ever able to get. 

We will keep you posted if they are the last ones as we hear back from the manufacturer.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Good news! Are we able to stop by your shop to pick up our pre-paid order?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> Good news! Are we able to stop by your shop to pick up our pre-paid order?


Yes Sir I posted on Facebook the times, but we will be reaching out via phone tomorrow to every customer one by one to make sure they get the times!


----------

